# Natural Labour Induction methods - Guinea-pig results! watch this space!



## LilSnowflake

OK, so we've all heard of a bunch of things that are meant to bring on labour - but do they really work? :shrug:

I have tried, am in the process of trying, or intend to try in the near future the majority of these natural labour inducers, so i thought it would be a good idea to start a thread here to record my results. 

Are these just Old Wives Tales?... or do any of them actually work? :shrug: We shall see! :thumbup:
I have now enrolled myself as your offical Baby & Bump Natural Labour Induction Guinea Pig! :)

So, without further ado i will list below those methods that i've tried so far and any results ive noticed :-


----------



## LilSnowflake

RASPBERRY LEAF TEA:

I started taking this at 36 weeks to prepare my body for labour, as id heard it had accumulative effects which needed to be built up over time. 

I started on 1 cup a day, then 2 cups a day at 37wks, 3 cups a day at 38wks and 4 cups a day since 38wks.

Since upping my dose to 4 cups a day (2 of which i drink consecutively on a night-time) i have noticed slightly stronger Braxton Hicks at bedtime. 

No signs of labour induction - although i believe Raspberry Leaf Tea isnt actually intended to bring on labour anyway - It's purpose is more to tone the womb in preperation for when labour starts.

So, in summary, i do not rate Raspberry Leaf Tea at all for labour induction. Ive been taking it long enough and at a high enough dose to be pretty sure it has had no effect whatsoever on bringing on labour. But i do feel it has some benefits for preparing the body for labour, seeing as my BH are stronger after drinking it.


----------



## LilSnowflake

BOUNCING ON BIRTHING BALL :

I've been bouncing on my birthing ball rather energetically most nights since 38wks. Also, rocking from my pelvis backwards and forwards.

I started to do this because my baby wasnt engaged, and it was recommended for that.

Since bouncing on the ball my baby has engaged 2/5, so has dropped two stations. I cant be 100% it was the birthing ball bounces that have done this, but i do believe it's helped.

I was told that bouncing can also help to bring on labour. Obviously it isnt a miracle labour inducer, otherwise i would have given birth by now!... but i think helping to ease the baby down and encourage engagement may help to bring the liklihood of labour slightly closer than not using it at all. But its certainly no miracle labour inducer either!


----------



## Dani_87

Pretty cool that you are doing this, but I'm guessing you are doing all of this at the same time? Not to be a downer, but obviously in general, a pregnant woman only has a certain amount of time before she is to give birth, and every woman is different. You can't necessarily do 1 'natural induction myth' per week, because obviously the closer you get the more likely you are to go into labor. And if you do everything at the same time...it is harder to identify what exactly induced labor. 

How are you attempting to identify which method works over the other if you are doing them all in the same time period?

lol I feel like I am getting too technical with this. :X


----------



## LilSnowflake

CLARY SAGE & MYRHH ESSENTIAL OILS:

I have been using these 2 essential oils nightly for the past week.

They are not recommended for use during pregnancy as they apparently have the potential to bring on early labour. 

I started the 1st 2 nights of use with just a couple of drops of Clary Sage essential oil, mixed into my special anti-stretchmark bump oil that i mix myself.

I then added a couple of drops of Myrrh essential to the mix, and massaged this over my bump, hips and lower back.

I noticed ever-so-slightly more Braxton Hicks after use, but the results were very subtle.

I have since gradually increased my nightly dose of Clary Sage & Myrrh EOs to 6 drops of each mixed into my bump oil, plus a couple of drops of each on my pillow to inhale.

Since using a stronger blend of the oils i do notice that my BH increase in intensity & duration directly after use. 

However, despite this Clary sage & Myrhh have not induced labour! Im still pregnant after using a rather strong dose for over a week, so whilst they 'may' be contributing to preparing my body for labour, it doesnt seem that they have had any great effect at encouraging labour to begin.


----------



## LilSnowflake

EVENING PRIMROSE OIL:

I started taking EPO at 38wks, at around the same time as the Clary Sage and Myrrh Essential Oils.

I began with 1,000mg orally. Then upped my dose after a few days to 1,000mg orally and 1,000mg vaginally. Then, gradually increased to 2,000mg orally and 2,000mg vaginally, for a total of 4,000mg per day.

I take these the very last thing at night, before i relax in bed.. approx 2 hrs after applying my Clary Sage & Myrrh EO blend, and a good 3 hrs after my last cup of Raspberry Leaf Tea.

Out of everything i notice the most difference in my body after taking the EPO. It may be an accumulative effect from everthing else ive taken, but certainly taking the EPO seems to tip the scales and appears to have some effect - although, granted, still no actual labour induction!

The effects i feel after using the EPO are very strong BH and a strong cramping feeling directly in my cervix that i can only presume is my cervix effacing or dilating.

I do believe the EPO is having a positive effect on thinning and dilating my cervix, so whilst it certainly hasnt induced labour i do think it has likely brought it closer by preparing the cervix more quickly. This is, of course, my opinion and not fact, of course, as i have no way of proving this. But what i can say is the one night i didnt use EPO b/c id run out temporarily i didnt get such strong BH and didnt get the intense stretching/cramping pains in my cervix that i do every night i use the EPO.


----------



## LilSnowflake

ORGASMS:

I'll be quick with this one (*ahem*;)). I've been having regular Orgasms all throughout my pregnancy, and since i got to term this has been no different. I have on average 1 big-O every day and have not found it to have any effect on my pregnancy or show any signs of inducing labour whatsoever.

I see O's as pure enjoyment and nothing more!

Perhaps for someone who doesnt regularly Orgasm it may have some effect, but for me, NOPE!


----------



## Leopard

Curry curry curry.


----------



## LilSnowflake

SEX:

The physical act of vaginal penetration doesnt seem to have much effect either. I thought that the friction caused by vaginal sex might stimulate & trigger the cervix to do something, but i dont get any BH, cramps or labour signs after sex that i didnt already have before nooky began. lol

With regards to semen, though, i believe there is some evidence to support that semen near the cervix or swallowed orally can help to bring on labour, due to the hormones contained within the semen being similar to those that are released as labour starts.

Personally ive not noticed any positive labour signs whatsoever after vaginal or oral sex with my DH. No extra tightenings, cramps, nothing!

I get much more effect after taking my EPO, and even Raspberry Leaf Tea.

Others may get different results, but for me sex is purely for pleasure & relaxation and has had no other effects.


----------



## LilSnowflake

Lol, yup, that's what i was coming to next!, hehe :thumbup: ........

CURRY:

I've only tried this once, a couple of days ago, when i ordered a red hot Vindaloo , amped up with extra hot Lime Pickle.

Unfortunately though it did nothing. :nope: 
Surprisingly didnt even upset my tummy, despite burning the hell out of me (both ends!) :haha:


----------



## LilSnowflake

FRESH PINEAPPLE:

Apparently the Bromelain in fresh pineapple can help cervix dilation and encourage labour to start.

I ate 1 fresh whole pineapple, including the core, and nothing happened at all. :cry: Just a bit of indigestion and quick trip to the loo.

I have since heard that to have any real effect you would need to eat 6 or 7 whole fresh pineapples! :wacko:

The amount of time and effort it took to peel and de-eye just the 1 spiky little sucker puts me out of the game on this one. It would take me at least 2 hrs solid to prepare 5 or 6 of them, probably more, and i just dont have the time, inclination or patience for that!

Pity tinned pineapple doesnt have the same effect, b/c id happily try 10 or so tins to see if anything happened, but apparently it HAS to be fresh pineapple.


----------



## LilSnowflake

CUMIN TEA:

A drink of 1tbsp cumin seeds, steeped in a mug of hot water for at least 5 minutes to infuse, is a popular Latino tradition supposed to bring on labour.

I tried this for the 1st time tonight. I had 2 consecutive mugs (so 2tbsp cumin seeds in 2 mugs of boiling water, infused for about 7 mins). I added some sweetener to help take away the bitter taste, and it wasnt as grosse as id expected (wouldnt call it nice either though lol).

Results were minimal if any at all. But i will try this for a couple more days to see if there are any accumulative effects. It certainly didnt bring on immediately labour, for sure! :growlmad:


----------



## LilSnowflake

CINNAMON BARK TEA: 

Another traditional remedy for natural labour induction is Cinnamon Tea.

This apparently has to be made with the Cinnamon Sticks, not powdered cinnamon. I used 3 whole sticks of Cinnamon, broken into smaller pieces, in 2 mugs of boiling water. I also added 2 whole cloves & some freshly grated nutmeg, as per a recipe i found on the internet, but i presume these are more for extra flavor than anything. The important ingredient is the Cinnamon Bark. I boiled this in a pan for a few minutes until the water was brown. Then added some sweetener to taste.

I drank 2 mugs of this Cinnamon Tea tonight, about an hour after finishing my Cumin Tea.

As with the Cumin Tea i really didnt notice any exceptional effects, but will try drinking it again tomorrow to see if it has an accumulative effect.

As for an immediate labour inducer? im afraid its yet another method that gets a zero!


----------



## LilSnowflake

I am now moving on to Homeopathic Remedies. 

After lots of internet research i've found that Pulsatilla and Caulophyllum are reported as safe & effective natural labour inducers.

I've ordered both and they should be here within the next couple of days. I'll write my experience with them as soon as im able to take them.

Im getting my hopes up that these might actually work! Watch this space!


----------



## LilSnowflake

Dani_87 said:


> Pretty cool that you are doing this, but I'm guessing you are doing all of this at the same time? Not to be a downer, but obviously in general, a pregnant woman only has a certain amount of time before she is to give birth, and every woman is different. You can't necessarily do 1 'natural induction myth' per week, because obviously the closer you get the more likely you are to go into labor. And if you do everything at the same time...it is harder to identify what exactly induced labor.
> 
> How are you attempting to identify which method works over the other if you are doing them all in the same time period?
> 
> lol I feel like I am getting too technical with this. :X

I see where you're coming from - it isnt a controlled scientific experiment by any means! There are too many variable factors. 

I try to leave at least an hour between taking each 'remedy'.

And we can certainly deduce the things that DONT work from me doing this.

I know it isnt an exact science by any means, but i've introduced most things at least 24hrs after the last thing i added to my natural labour induction regime (lol!), so it may be that if something has a positive effect and actually works we can deduce what it possibly could have been that had that effect.

So far id say the EPO has had the most effect, but nothing has been the magical cure ive been looking for .... yet!

It may well be that nothing works to induce labour naturally, but i figure its all worth a try!


----------



## xdxxtx

Thanks for sharing! Even if nothing works and given the fact that it's not controlled and all that, it's still interesting to read about and DEFINITELY worth a try! Also, raspberry leaf tea definitely has different effects on different folks. I drank a cup of it the yesterday and had intense Braxton Hicks all day. It might have been a coincidence, since my nipples started leaking this morning... or maybe it started to do something. Either way, I won't be drinking THAT again till 36 weeks. lol


----------



## LilSnowflake

xdxxtx said:


> Thanks for sharing! Even if nothing works and given the fact that it's not controlled and all that, it's still interesting to read about and DEFINITELY worth a try! Also, raspberry leaf tea definitely has different effects on different folks. I drank a cup of it the yesterday and had intense Braxton Hicks all day. It might have been a coincidence, since my nipples started leaking this morning... or maybe it started to do something. Either way, I won't be drinking THAT again till 36 weeks. lol

Ya, id stay away from RLT until you're full term and at least 37wks, just incase. I dont think its recommended to be taken before then.

Gosh, i wish i could just find something that actually works.. hoping these Homeopathic remedies are more effective!


----------



## babers

Nipple stimulation is one of the only things that worked for me. My first 2 kids were over due, one 4 days and one 8 days, so with my third I started using my medella breast pump about 2 to 3 times a day for as long as I could stand it. I had my third a week early!!!! woo hoo!!! It was a nice change. If you don't have a breast pump you can do it by hand. As soon as I would start, the contractions would start coming pretty regular and my cervix was dialating slowly during that time. It took about a week of doing it, but I really think it worked. I had my baby pretty fast too but I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I had no contractions or anything and then bam, my water broke and then I had a baby 2 hours later.


----------



## Jennifaerie

LilSnowflake said:


> xdxxtx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Even if nothing works and given the fact that it's not controlled and all that, it's still interesting to read about and DEFINITELY worth a try! Also, raspberry leaf tea definitely has different effects on different folks. I drank a cup of it the yesterday and had intense Braxton Hicks all day. It might have been a coincidence, since my nipples started leaking this morning... or maybe it started to do something. Either way, I won't be drinking THAT again till 36 weeks. lol
> 
> Ya, id stay away from RLT until you're full term and at least 37wks, just incase. I dont think its recommended to be taken before then.
> 
> Gosh, i wish i could just find something that actually works.. hoping these Homeopathic remedies are more effective!Click to expand...


You can drink rlt from 32 weeks x


----------



## Eshka

I used RLT and Clary Sage oil religiously in the last weeks of my second pregnancy, not to induce labour but to help prepare my body as I'd had an emergency section with my first and desperately wanted a VBAC.

I drank RLT from 33 weeks onwards, increasing the amount gradually and then from 37 weeks drinking as much as I liked (I loved the stuff lol!). I started putting drops of Clary Sage into my bath every day from 37 weeks also, and often put a couple of drops into my oil burner as I loved the smell.

Suffice to say both things must've done something for me, because my daughter was born via natural delivery at 38 weeks!

I'll be doing the same this time around as I want another natural delivery :)


----------



## LilSnowflake

babers said:


> Nipple stimulation is one of the only things that worked for me. My first 2 kids were over due, one 4 days and one 8 days, so with my third I started using my medella breast pump about 2 to 3 times a day for as long as I could stand it. I had my third a week early!!!! woo hoo!!! It was a nice change. If you don't have a breast pump you can do it by hand. As soon as I would start, the contractions would start coming pretty regular and my cervix was dialating slowly during that time. It took about a week of doing it, but I really think it worked. I had my baby pretty fast too but I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I had no contractions or anything and then bam, my water broke and then I had a baby 2 hours later.

This is the one thing i've been shying away from! I dont know why - but it just doesnt feel right! LOL. I've started tweaking away at least 3 times, and within a couple of minutes i just feel silly and almost perverse, lol, and so i stop! :blush::haha: I know it's silly... It's all natural and wotnot, but i just dont feel right sitting there tuning myself in! :shrug: Plus it feels horrible.. and sore!

I guess i need to get over the mental block and have a proper go at nip stim but i honestly dont think i could hack it long enough for it to do any good. :nope: By all account you need to do it for ages for it to work? :shrug: xx


----------



## LilSnowflake

Eshka said:


> I used RLT and Clary Sage oil religiously in the last weeks of my second pregnancy, not to induce labour but to help prepare my body as I'd had an emergency section with my first and desperately wanted a VBAC.
> 
> I drank RLT from 33 weeks onwards, increasing the amount gradually and then from 37 weeks drinking as much as I liked (I loved the stuff lol!). I started putting drops of Clary Sage into my bath every day from 37 weeks also, and often put a couple of drops into my oil burner as I loved the smell.
> 
> Suffice to say both things must've done something for me, because my daughter was born via natural delivery at 38 weeks!
> 
> I'll be doing the same this time around as I want another natural delivery :)

Do you think these remedies have more of an accumulative effect? - b/c i've been taking RLT, EPO, Clary Sage & Myrrh for a good while now and no sign of labour whatsoever, other than BH.

I suppose i expected more to have happened by now - I mean i've not even lost my plug for cripe's sakes! :growlmad: Grrrr!


----------



## LilSnowflake

CUMIN, CINNAMON & RASPBERRY LEAF TEA:

So i had 2 mugs of really strong tea made from ALL of the above ingredients together, about an hour ago. 

Im getting fairly strong BH, but nothing major. I do think the tea probably makes the tightenings a bit stronger and closer together, but so far it hasnt progressed to anything more than regular strong BH / period-type cramps.

Im excited about trying the Homeopathic remedies when they arrive.


----------



## Nyn

Interesting read :) 

The only thing I've been doing religiously is the EPO. I know it's helping soften my cervix and I'm sure it's what helped me have no tears at all last time. Am hoping for the same result this time!

I've only used 1000mg though.. interesting to hear you're doing 2000mg (vaginally I mean).. might try that tonight!


----------



## mommax3

what a great lil thread im really enjoying reading all your results :) hope baby comes soon


----------



## LilSnowflake

Nyn said:


> Interesting read :)
> 
> The only thing I've been doing religiously is the EPO. I know it's helping soften my cervix and I'm sure it's what helped me have no tears at all last time. Am hoping for the same result this time!
> 
> I've only used 1000mg though.. interesting to hear you're doing 2000mg (vaginally I mean).. might try that tonight!

I definitely feel the 2,000mg vaginally has done more for me than 1,000mg. I do get a stronger stretchy, crampy feeling in my cervix since i upped to using the 2 capsules.

Im now taking 3x 1,000mg caps orally aswell. I dont know if this is overkill but im desperately uncomfortable with my pregnancy now and not feeling any negative effects from the gradual increase in dose, so i'm pretty confident that such a high dose isnt doing me or baby any harm.

Cant be sure its doing us a huge amount of good either lol... but i do feel those stretchy crampy cervix pains more after taking the EPO so im guessing its effacing and dilating my cervix more than if i didnt use it.

I guess its all a matter of trial and error. I wouldnt want to be w/o my EPO just incase ;)


----------



## LilSnowflake

mommax3 said:


> what a great lil thread im really enjoying reading all your results :) hope baby comes soon

Thanks sweetie (love your pic btw! so cute!).

If i dont have my baby soon i'm going to have a MAJOR mardy! LOL im sooooooo uncomfortable and fed-up. Im dying for one of these methods to actually WORK FFS! xxx


----------



## ChescaRose

This is so interesting! Loving reading your experiences. Hope something brings on labour for you soon :) xx


----------



## xdxxtx

I've heard great things about nipple stimulation as well!


----------



## Cuffy

I've heard 20 minutes nipple stimulation each side should be ample-or until you feel a contraction.


----------



## Bella1

Thanks for sharing - it's all really interesting. You could try dates - my MW mentioned it yesterday, said she's been doing research recently and that dates could help bringing on a quick labour so worth a shot.
I've bought some RLT so will start that next week but I'm more fussed about getting my body in shape for labour rather than hurrying along nature. Saying that when I'm well over due i'm sure I'll be doing all of the above!

36 Weeks and Team Yellow!


----------



## Jims_Girl

I absolutely love this thread! I'm nearly 3rd tri but just lurking at the minute :)
The more you try the more this thread makes me giggle.... A woman on a mission!!! :)
Have you thought of trying complete deep relaxation? Soothe away all your adrenaline and let your body do it's thing.... Adrenaline is a labouring ladies biggest foe so in theory your best chance at naturally inducing labour is complete relaxation... Just a thought :)


----------



## Eshka

LilSnowflake said:


> Eshka said:
> 
> 
> I used RLT and Clary Sage oil religiously in the last weeks of my second pregnancy, not to induce labour but to help prepare my body as I'd had an emergency section with my first and desperately wanted a VBAC.
> 
> I drank RLT from 33 weeks onwards, increasing the amount gradually and then from 37 weeks drinking as much as I liked (I loved the stuff lol!). I started putting drops of Clary Sage into my bath every day from 37 weeks also, and often put a couple of drops into my oil burner as I loved the smell.
> 
> Suffice to say both things must've done something for me, because my daughter was born via natural delivery at 38 weeks!
> 
> I'll be doing the same this time around as I want another natural delivery :)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think these remedies have more of an accumulative effect? - b/c i've been taking RLT, EPO, Clary Sage & Myrrh for a good while now and no sign of labour whatsoever, other than BH.
> 
> I suppose i expected more to have happened by now - I mean i've not even lost my plug for cripe's sakes! :growlmad: Grrrr!Click to expand...

Definitely, definitely accumulative - I researched these in my second trimester with DD2's pregnancy as I was just hell bent on proving that my body could and would work properly (awful, awful first birth - don't ask). That's why I started the RLT so early. 

I was wary of starting with Clary Sage too soon as I'd read it could be extremely potent, but the reality is that both products will only prepare your body and help it along *towards* labour, rather than inducing the event itself. 

I do subscribe to the belief that nothing on this earth will induce you before your time; it would just appear that with my youngest daughter, she was fully cooked at 38 weeks, haha. On the other side of the coin, my first daughter mustn't have been ready for her arrival whatsoever as despite my waters leaking at 38 weeks, labour failed to progress and I ended up with a very traumatic c-section.

Still, I am a *huge* fan of natural remedies for labour preparation, regardless of how distant (or unlikely!) labour may seem. I don't doubt for a second I wouldn't have achieved my VBAC without my RLT and Clary Sage (which, by the way, was my lifesaver during early labour when they wouldn't give me gas & air).

As for the plug, I only lost mine literally minutes before my very first contraction. I'd say leaping out of my bed and doing a victory dance around the labour ward to celebrate experiencing a ''real'' contraction probably helped things along too!


----------



## Eternal

Id be weary of the homeopathic things, however tempted i was with my son and tempted i am to not get to 39 weeks with these twins i wouldnt try them, at least unless id actually been to a homeopath. 

One of the ones you mentioned is from blue cosohosh (sp?) and that HAS been linked with heart defects and brain deformities in infants whose mothers took it, i did read its most likly beacuse the mothers over did it but i still wouldnt take ANYTHING that has proved ill effects on babies. 

Good luck though hun, ive enjoyed reading! x


----------



## mrscupcake

Ooh interesting thread! With my DS I tried:
- pineapple: only had one too and did nothing
- driving over bumpy roads: nope, nothing 
- walking: found it hard to waddle very far as head was engaged, it gave me crampy pains which stopped when I rested.
- raspberry leaf tea: didn't help with IOL but definitely helped with 2nd stage of labour
- bouncing on birth ball: I bounced evey day for hours on that thing and didn't seem to have any effect except for getting baby in a good position, which it did so I WILL be doing that again
- relaxation: I listened to enya and gently swayed on my birth ball with deep breathing technique..nope nothing
- spicy food: I never usually have anything spicy so I thought this may do the trick, I had a very spicy curry and even ate a chilli but didn't even upset my tummy...nothing
- sex/orgasm: it didn't get me into labour but I had braxton hicks for hours after, also had a show and got me to 2cm dilated. 

So I found sex was the best thing for me last time. BUT despite trying all these things I was still 2 weeks late and had to be induced so never got my home water birth I originally planned. Hoping i won't go over again as determined to have my home water birth so I'm going to try all of the above again, plus EPO as I never tried this last time and I will also try accupuncture, has anyone tried this yet? I've heard good results. Also ACCUPRESSURE if u search goodie for accupressure to induce labour it shows you a method near the ankle. I've also heard good results from this.


----------



## wtt :)

Interesting oh and happy Due Date! :D


----------



## LilSnowflake

Well.. something worked! I just got home from 3 days in the hospital with my beautiful healthy baby boy! :cloud9:

My waters broke at 6am Wed Nov 2nd - not too long after i wrote my last post about my 2nd hefty dose of my Cumin, Cinnamon & RL Tea combo!

My contractions didnt start until a couple hrs later, and guess how long my labour lasted?..... THREE HOURS from start to finish!

Man, it was intense though - the contractions were crazy strong and labour was like a runaway train, with every contraction getting twice as string as the last, and me pushing baby out before the midwives were even set up properly. They couldnt believe how quickly and effective my labour went.

So, i definitely think all these labour induction methods had an accumulative effect.

I was 2cm dilated before my contractions started, when they checked me over b/c of my waters breaking. 

And along with everything else that id already documented as using, i dabbed Jasmine Essential Oil on my pulse points and sniffed that (its gorgeous) from my waters breaking, and sniffed Clary Sage EO from the bottle too, until the contractions got strong.

I was 39 wks 6 days along - It could be coincidence and i was going to give birth anyway, but i think all these natural labour inducers taken together may well have had a positive effect on bringing my labour closer. 

So yay! Perhaps they DO work?! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Duke

Awww huge congrats hon. So glad it was speedy, and what a punctual wee baby!

You have def convinced me to try some of these, especially the EPO!


----------



## Cuffy

Congratulations!! I shall pop back in a few weeks to copy!!


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nyn

congratulations lilsnowflake!!!!

I'll be getting a sweep and big dose of EPO on my cervix on Tuesday if nothing happens before then so will let everyone know!


----------



## marycotter567

Congratulations - so happy for you! 

I have been drinking RLT since about 37 weeks, up to 4 cups/day now and I started EPO orally & vaginally just 4 days ago. I now use 2 1000mg vaginally and 2 1000mg orally and notice strong BHs and period-type cramps centered in my cervix afterwards. Other than that I try to have an orgasm every 1-3 days and do nipple stimulation during that time. Sex is way too painful so I am not doing that =/ I am already 2cm dilated as of 4 days ago and my doctor thinks I will go into labor this weekend but has not happened yet... 

But you are giving me so much hope - thanks!!!!


----------



## mommytobe1204

LilSnowflake said:


> ORGASMS:
> 
> I'll be quick with this one (*ahem*;)). I've been having regular Orgasms all throughout my pregnancy, and since i got to term this has been no different. I have on average 1 big-O every day and have not found it to have any effect on my pregnancy or show any signs of inducing labour whatsoever.
> 
> I see O's as pure enjoyment and nothing more!
> 
> Perhaps for someone who doesnt regularly Orgasm it may have some effect, but for me, NOPE!

Me and hubby dtd and minutes after we were done I went into preterm labor smh lol idk if it was too rough or what! But we will try again def when I'm almost full term which is now lol!


----------



## wtt :)

Huge congratulations!! So glad it worked and now enjoy your son :)


----------



## justkitty

When you said vaginally, do you mean you put the whole capsule in your vagina or you opened it first or what?



LilSnowflake said:


> EVENING PRIMROSE OIL:
> 
> I started taking EPO at 38wks, at around the same time as the Clary Sage and Myrrh Essential Oils.
> 
> I began with 1,000mg orally. Then upped my dose after a few days to 1,000mg orally and 1,000mg vaginally. Then, gradually increased to 2,000mg orally and 2,000mg vaginally, for a total of 4,000mg per day.
> 
> I take these the very last thing at night, before i relax in bed.. approx 2 hrs after applying my Clary Sage & Myrrh EO blend, and a good 3 hrs after my last cup of Raspberry Leaf Tea.
> 
> Out of everything i notice the most difference in my body after taking the EPO. It may be an accumulative effect from everthing else ive taken, but certainly taking the EPO seems to tip the scales and appears to have some effect - although, granted, still no actual labour induction!
> 
> The effects i feel after using the EPO are very strong BH and a strong cramping feeling directly in my cervix that i can only presume is my cervix effacing or dilating.
> 
> I do believe the EPO is having a positive effect on thinning and dilating my cervix, so whilst it certainly hasnt induced labour i do think it has likely brought it closer by preparing the cervix more quickly. This is, of course, my opinion and not fact, of course, as i have no way of proving this. But what i can say is the one night i didnt use EPO b/c id run out temporarily i didnt get such strong BH and didnt get the intense stretching/cramping pains in my cervix that i do every night i use the EPO.


----------



## Eternal

did you use the homoeopathic stuff? or was it all the other stuff?

congrats hun xxx


----------



## mommax3

yay! congrats on your lil boy :)


----------



## jellybeansmum

fantastic thread! im very tempted to go for a cumin tea now!! congratulations on your wee one!!
did you drain the seeds from your tea before drinking it?
i take RLT and RL capsules-gonna get hubby to take me for clary sage and evening primrose this week too i keep hearing great things!


----------

